# Windows Media Player won't play music CD



## zachl (Jan 4, 2003)

Suddenly I can't play music CD's in either of my CD Drives (Lite On LTN483S and HP CD Writer 9100).

I used to be able to. Now when I place a CD in either drive Windows Media player ( and REAL Player) both say that they can not read digital formats and I need to switch the CD Drive to analog in order to play the music.

So, in media player (V 9.0) I go to Options, then Drives, I see my CD Drives listed. When I choose properties to make the changes, nothing happens.

Has this happened to anyone else??


----------



## John Sparkman (Apr 4, 2001)

While you were in options, did you click on the "File Types" tab and make sure "CD Audio" was checked?

John


----------



## zachl (Jan 4, 2003)

I just checked and yes, music CD was already selected. I'm not sure the problem really is with Media Player. Real Player doesn't work to play music CD's either.

It's really weird....it worked about two weeks ago.


----------



## John Sparkman (Apr 4, 2001)

Have you made any system or hardware changes in the last two weeks?
It might also be helpful to know what your operating system is.

John


----------



## zachl (Jan 4, 2003)

I am using Win 98se.

The only thing close to new hardware I added was my sync cradle for my IPAQ.

Otherwise all is the same for over a year now.


----------



## John Sparkman (Apr 4, 2001)

It's been sometime since I used win98 but I'll give it a try anyway.
Here's some things to check.
1. Do your CD drives reconize other kinds of CDs (program CDs)?
2. Under "Device Manager" are there any conflicts with the CD drives and other hardware.
3. I not sure about this one in win98, using device manager, select one of you CD drives, right click and select properties. Select the properties tab and make sure to remove the check mark from "enable digital CD audio for this drive.

Don't know if I'm being much help here as I have gotten use to using XP.

John


----------



## zachl (Jan 4, 2003)

Well, I just looked. There is no option to uncheck for digital music. The only things that are listed are:

Disconnect (checked)
Sync Data Transfer (unchecked)
Auto Insert Notification (checked)
DMA (unchecked)
Removable (grayed out)
Int 13 unit (grayed out)


----------



## John Sparkman (Apr 4, 2001)

Sorry it took me so long to reply. I had to be out of town.
If your CD drive is reconizing other types of CD's then I'm not going to be able to help.
Hopefully someone will be around that has the solution for you.

John


----------



## zachl (Jan 4, 2003)

Thank you anyway. I appreciate the effort


----------

